# lets learn about timing chains!!



## cattracks87

ok so as you might no my bike is sick and at the atv hospital . verdict i might have come up with is stretched timing chain . i have heard recently that the arctic cat v2 has had chain issues and was actually replaced by another ? what i was told is timing chain stretch not alowing the vavles to seat making rings ok i will be looking it up if any one has a comment i could use it


----------



## IBBruin

They may have been talking about the valves not seating at the proper time. The chain has nothing to do with the actual seating of the valves.


----------



## cattracks87

guess what i was perposing was the timing was off enough to leave a valve open just long enough to fire with it open can you explain about that iam reall not to litterate when it comes to atv vavles


----------



## 86buickgn

there are actually four chains in the motor if I remember right. All of my internals were shot. I sank my bike a couple of times and didn't flush it correctly. Its a beast now though! 

Replaced it all with 700 prarie stuff and went with a set of BFR cams and HC pistons. Now I gotta figure out how to keep belts in it!


----------



## cattracks87

86buickgn said:


> there are actually four chains in the motor if I remember right. All of my internals were shot. I sank my bike a couple of times and didn't flush it correctly. Its a beast now though!
> 
> Replaced it all with 700 prarie stuff and went with a set of BFR cams and HC pistons. Now I gotta figure out how to keep belts in it!


 
so you spent a pretty penny on it tho was it all bolt on ?


----------



## NMKawierider

Chains stretch until the rentioners are out of range or get worn-out, then when they go beyond about 13 degrees that have enough to jump. Until that point you may only feel a slight loss of power/performamce on a stock motor. Of course after a chain jumps one link its a major reduction and might not start...then usualy if it jumps 2, valves are out of time enough for them to make contact with the piston(s). 

You might just have some burned valves.


----------



## cattracks87

kawi shop thinks i have a plugged exhaust goes to them maybe next week


----------

